# Dog saves blind owner after fall onto subway tracks



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Had to share this beautiful story.

Cecil Williams And His Guide Dog, Orlando, Safe After Subway Track Fall In New York City

_The black Lab bravely leapt on to the tracks at a Manhattan subway platform Tuesday after his blind owner lost consciousness and tumbled in front of an oncoming train.
_

And looks like the man will be able to keep the soon to be retired guide dog as a pet, judging by the funds raised in sites like Indiegogo and GoFundMe. I just hope that those donations are in good hands, but I digress.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful lovely story i hope that man gets to keep his lovely dog when he retires


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I heard on tonight's news that he will get to keep the dog when he gets a new guide dog when Orlando retires in January.

If he decides not to keep Orlando after he retires, he will go back to the family that trained him to be a guide dog. Lovely story all around.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg he has to keep in , but i suppose it is a job the dog does and didn't he do it well , can be very costly having an ageing dog i think this is what he was saying hecouldn't afford to keep two dogs,

my friend is registered blind and he has just qualified for a guide dog but not keen yet as he still wants to hang on to his independence

funny avatar TT


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I heard on tonight's news that he will get to keep the dog when he gets a new guide dog when Orlando retires in January.
> 
> If he decides not to keep Orlando after he retires, he will go back to the family that trained him to be a guide dog. Lovely story all around.


That family must be so proud. It would be a great reunion. Good to know that Orlando will enjoy his retirement in good hands, one way or another.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Such a lovely story....hope he keeps him.


----------



## Purrfectlywoofly (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice story to hear


----------

